# Scorchers post your pics!



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

Let's see those Mt. fixies, Offroad Death Machines, Scorchers, whatever you want to call them. With brakes or without just post some pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

wow..brakeless!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

when I look up hard as nails in the dictionary I see a pic of a guy riding a brakeless fixie down a trail!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

that looks like a death trap, i love it! would love a trail ride on it!!!!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

From about a year ago:


My Yo!:


This hurt my back a little:


So I went to straight bars:


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

My current fixed quiver:



photo by drevil:


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

My ride in front of my buddys.









and in action (way to fast for a cell phones camera)


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

My current Stable:

the Dos:









the new Jabber:

















the road bike:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

How is the fixie to get used to on the trails? Whats the learning curve like?I already ride SS and this is a tempting idea. I think I would prolly run a front brake so as not to DIE


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

coachjon said:


> How is the fixie to get used to on the trails? Whats the learning curve like?I already ride SS and this is a tempting idea. I think I would prolly run a front brake so as not to DIE


You bang your pedals a lot until you figure stuff out...like timing. Also, use a front brake when you are starting. I didn't have any brakes on my Yo only for a little while because I was riding it in a few parks where the hills weren't so big and it wasn't so technical. You also have to go a lot slower (or skid a lot more) if you have no brakes, so I put one back on the front.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.63xc.com/ <-- It's not updated anymore but this is a really good resource if you're thinking of trying out fixed offroad.

The first "learning curve" thing that comes to my mind is when getting over logs, you have to approach them a bit more carefully, unweight the rear wheel and adjust your crank position so you can get the bike over the log properly w/out effing everything up. That is, unless you're some sort of mutant who can just bunnyhop 3' straight into the air when your cranks are at 12/6 o'clock.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

coachjon said:


> How is the fixie to get used to on the trails? Whats the learning curve like?I already ride SS and this is a tempting idea. I think I would prolly run a front brake so as not to DIE


Obviously the learning curve of a scortcher isn´t very progessiv, otherwise he ´ld install some of this new freecoaster technologie to his bike

To me, for some reason, it was very easy to switch to fixed riding. Bunny hop is a little tricky, yes. And riding over a log or something similar needs some time to get the right timing/pedal position. But all in all, you just have to stay on your bike and let go.

The most unpleasant experiences were the harsh skidmarks on the trail, (when it came to really steep sections) wich is something I normally try to avoid on singletrails.

----
Oh, and there is one thing I definitly learned by riding fixed offroad what improved my normal riding. Even in rough and steep terrain, it is somewhat ok to put more weight on your front wheel.


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

pooka said:


> The most unpleasant experiences were the harsh skidmarks on the trail, (when it came to really steep sections) wich is something I normally try to avoid on singletrails.


That's what the front brake is for


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*My monkey*

Old shot. Now geared at 34x19, still running full brakes. The occasional thrown chain or stall on steep shows the value of brakes on the trails I ride.

Still working on timing cranks vs rocks/high centers. Good techniques are getting off the back of the saddle and "stomp" resisting for steep descents. And I find that pulling up hard on the backstroke works better than stomping down on the downstroke for climbing steeps.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

riderx said:


> That's what the front brake is for


 I finally figured it out.

But first times, I tried how far I could go without using the front brake. A funny game, but a kick in the ass for trail maintenance.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Willits Scorcher, townie, errands, bike path cruisin'.










Serious FFOR. Three weeks time. Great for training & technique in crap weather. I suspect it will see a lot more use fixed than free year round, my other bikes are that way now. I went mullet brakes to have F&R till I learn. It is flip / flop, but I have not wussed out to the FW yet. 



















My road / double track winter cruiser (it spends 95% time fixed.)


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Is this sort of the next step in the evolution of a long time mtb single speeder?

Did you guys get bored of SS and want something new and challenging - or do you do it just for the hell of it?

Is it your preferred way to ride offroad?

Just really curious.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

Slocause, what On-One is that and how is it setup?


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Is this sort of the next step in the *devolution* of a long time mtb single speeder?


I fixed that for you 



MMcG said:


> Did you guys get bored of SS and want something new and challenging - or do you do it just for the hell of it?


Started out a few years ago as the ultimate snow/ice machine, modulating speed via the pedals in those conditions gives you a lot of control. Then I figured if it's fun in the snow, why not under normal conditions. My only "road" bike is a fixed gear, so it was an easy transition.



MMcG said:


> Is it your preferred way to ride offroad?


Just another option for me. I spend 4 - 5 months straight on it in the winter, then alternate the rest of the year. Downhill top speed is cut back on the fixed gear and there are times when I just want to rip the trail as fast as I can so I never see myself giving up the freewheel completely.


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

MMcG said:


> Is this sort of the next step in the evolution of a long time mtb single speeder?
> 
> Did you guys get bored of SS and want something new and challenging - or do you do it just for the hell of it?
> 
> ...


I saw pics on the monster cross post, http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=355649. I then started rationalizing why I needed one (yes!), what I would tell my wife (nothing), and if it was really worth getting divorced over (she or the bike may kill me so I'll never know).

It definitely makes you look at an old familiar trail in a whole new way. Also its great for bike polo, learning to ride backwards (highly useful on the trail) and making sure you pay your insurance premiums.

I don't prefer it more or less I just like the smile it puts on my face.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

stephen11364 said:


> Slocause, what On-One is that and how is it setup?


Inbred 29er SS with sliding dropouts, I think it was the 06 model. I went to discs, otherwise basically stock. When I get the TomiCog, I left the FW on, removed the rear disc, and put the rear V-brake back on so I can flip flop the hub if needed to get home while I adapt to Mtn Fixed. So far no need.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

MMcG said:


> Is this sort of the next step in the evolution of a long time mtb single speeder?
> 
> Did you guys get bored of SS and want something new and challenging - or do you do it just for the hell of it?
> 
> ...


As I rode my Surly fixed more and more, I really liked the smooth pedal strokes I was learning. When I got the opportunity to get the Scorcher (fixed only), I did not hesitate, and kept getting more and more comfortable with the whole fixed thing. Did some 50-75 mile fixed gear and realized how much smoothness and technique you learn. I then wanted to try mtn fixed after seeing all the comments posted here.

When TomiCogs came available, that was a simple, inexpensive way to try. After about 4 rides, I now have some Kris Holms 40mm 29er wheels being built for fixed (high volume for my rigid affliction). It is a slow, super focused, zen kind of riding that I really like, others do not. I'm just one of the wierdos. ut: 

I know it will help my handling skills for other rides on the geary squishy. I'm hoping with some Saguaros that I can ride some of the lonely sandy stretches of coast here in coastal CA, just for another place to explore.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

MMcG said:


> Is this sort of the next step in the evolution of a long time mtb single speeder?
> 
> Did you guys get bored of SS and want something new and challenging - or do you do it just for the hell of it?
> 
> ...


Hi Marc,

you are still gettin some pics of my stowe. Promise.

Fixed ridin offroad for me is ....hm... just some sort of second favourite icecream, when I get rid of my favourite one. Something funny and different; and much better than gears. Things suddenly seems to be more challenging in fixed mode. This is a very good thing if you are a little bored by your local trails, but aren´t able to go somewhere else.


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

MMcG said:


> Is this sort of the next step in the evolution of a long time mtb single speeder?
> 
> Did you guys get bored of SS and want something new and challenging - or do you do it just for the hell of it?
> 
> ...


short story: I like a challenge and to learn new things, and it can be really really really fun.

long story: I'd seen it done, following the Hugh Jass brothers around the Canaan 24hr & the GW from time to time, rode off & on with TimR the day he set the precedent at the '02 Shen100, what an amazing ride. Was inspired, but thought I'd never be able to do _that_....it's been a long journey, first I had to try full suspension  . I only really committed to a ss when I ripped off a derailleur during a severely hungover post 35th birthday ride in '05. A halflink and then an ENO'd rearwheel got me into '06 until the suggestion to fixie party pace the Shen 100. Found 63xc , drilled a cog and on a whim I rode the '06 W101 as my fourth ever fixed ride, road or mtn. Jumped in with both feet to see if I could touch the bottom..... That day broke me in ways that I don't wish to recount, but I was amazed by/addicted to the transient flow you find, I still am. You can just get lost in the pedals, l.o.s.t. The highs are high, and the lows can be pretty freakin' low. You swing from one end of the bell curve to the other pretty quick, sometimes it can be really tedious for loooong stretches. The fix extends the range of the pros & cons of singlespeeding by some odd factor of the sqaure root of the inverse of Pi, it's not for everybody. Depends upon _your_ answer to 'why?'

So yeah, it is my prefered way to ride, anywhere. But I do recognize that it isn't always practical nowadays, and spending every damn Sunday getting dropped on every damn downhill does get bothersome at times. Sometimes you just_ need _to go faster than 18mph. I did recently spin a fresh WI freewheel onto the Dos Niner Eno wheel, yet to ride it, but it'll be there when the time comes. "Racing" a fixed can be an interesting experience for sure, it'll learn ya how to be efficient, to say the least. And it can be a real mindf ck at times, but you've got all day to real those fellas back in, just keep telling yourself that....

And yeah, RiderX is right. Devolution. Great way to connect with the roots of what is a very simple machine, and experience what is a very fun and very simple activity. From rolling around town, to being curious about what it was like to maybe ride a stage of an early edition of le Tour? Build yourself up a sturdy road fix/mostercross/scorcher and hit some paved/fireroad combo loops, seek out the pave' and build up to century length rides to get a taste of their experiences.

It's the root of our sport.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Damn Tomi, not only are you making _nice_ affordable cogs to get us all hooked, but you really have a talent for relating the fixed experience as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Is that a powercam crank? Haven't seen one in years?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

One of the nicest fixies that I have seen on the trail was by Bob Brown a builder in MN.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

If it is that damaging to the trails, I just can't support fixed offroad riding. I consider riders who skid to be low skill - although I understand 100% the skidding here is for a different reason - sounds like a highly skilled fixed rider might be OK with some disks too but then it's not really a fixed either. Very cool 'idea' but if it's that damaging to trails.....


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

crux said:


> One of the nicest fixies that I have seen on the trail was by Bob Brown a builder in MN.


Is that a brazed stem I see?? I haven't seen a brazed MTB stem before.


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

gticlay said:


> If it is that damaging to the trails, I just can't support fixed offroad riding. I consider riders who skid to be low skill - although I understand 100% the skidding here is for a different reason - sounds like a highly skilled fixed rider might be OK with some disks too but then it's not really a fixed either. Very cool 'idea' but if it's that damaging to trails.....


I agree with you somewhat. I can only speak for myself, but if I have to skid then I've lost control. I use back pressure to control speed on downhill. Which is one of the things I like about the fixie, it makes me work as hard on the way down as on the way up. Riders with brakes are causing more damage than I am. If not where do all those washboards before corners come from? My point is don't blame the bike blame the rider, cause I could do as much or more damage on my other bike if I rode out of control. I just choose not to.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

If the trail goes straights down the hill like > 30° steep, you can´t fully avoid a slipping rear wheel without an additional rear brake system. I don´t see you there, sorry.


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

pooka said:


> If the trail goes straights down the hill like > 30° steep, you can´t fully avoid a slipping rear wheel without an additional rear brake system. I don´t see you there, sorry.


Exactly, and I could ride brakes on that trail and would probably still slide, mainly because that's like a 58% grade. Funny I live in Colorado and don't come across trails that steep though, that's what switchbacks are for I guess. Here's a link to the steepest streets in the world, http://deputy-dog.com/2007/09/18/the-steepest-streets-in-the-world/, the first photo is 37%. Now add dirt and speed and your probably sliding as well. Of course you can throw up any number of scenarios you like to vilify riding fixed gear off-road. Just like hikers and horseback riders vilify riding bikes in general off-road. But don't just throw out a blanket statement that because you're riding a fixed gear you must be skidding, which must damage the trail. Without considering the point I was trying to make which is plenty of people with brakes skid and most of the time it's on a lot less slope than that, not just fixies.

For the record I only ride fixed on trails I'm familiar with, and there are plenty of places I wouldn't ride because it's just too steep. It goes back to riding in control. I wouldn't put myself in a situation like you're talking about to begin with, therefore staying in control, and living to ride another day.

Really though I just wanted to see some pics.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

gticlay said:


> Very cool 'idea' but if it's that damaging to trails.....


I skid less on my fixed MTB than on my gearie squishy MTB (or rigid SS FW MTB) going down steep stuff, since I am going slower. My squishy or rigid frequently does a little rear wheel hop over water bars or rocks and slips slightly on contact. I'm going so slowly on the fixed bike that it does not happen.

I think you misunderstand the concept of skidding a fixie to position cranks. It is a slight bunny hop, if you will, to unweigh the rear wheel enough to change where the crank arms are oriented. My front wheel is on the ground, and it is a quick forward & up body move, lift rear wheel, move cranks, back wheel down; I execute it at slow speed lining up for rocks, roots, logs.  It is harder going uphill, but a good skill to have.

Now admittedly, one could slide the rear wheel for long distances, but I do not on any bike, to not damage trails. :nono:


----------



## b1umb0y (Feb 28, 2005)

riderx said:


> Downhill top speed is cut back on the fixed gear and there are times when I just want to rip the trail as fast as I can so I never see myself giving up the freewheel completely.


I am still hugely impressed with the way you tore it up at the SSWC's in Scotland! I think you were the only one riding the race fixed (please correct me if I am wrong).

bb


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

gticlay said:


> Is that a brazed stem I see?? I haven't seen a brazed MTB stem before.


Yep he make some really nice stuff and is down to earth as well. I don't have a frame built by him, just have seen some of the work he does. Found a closer photo of the stem.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

trail_junkie said:


> Exactly, and I could ride brakes on that trail and would probably still slide, mainly because that's like a 58% grade. Funny I live in Colorado and don't come across trails that steep though, that's what switchbacks are for I guess. Here's a link to the steepest streets in the world, http://deputy-dog.com/2007/09/18/the-steepest-streets-in-the-world/, the first photo is 37%. Now add dirt and speed and your probably sliding as well. Of course you can throw up any number of scenarios you like to vilify riding fixed gear off-road. Just like hikers and horseback riders vilify riding bikes in general off-road. But don't just throw out a blanket statement that because you're riding a fixed gear you must be skidding, which must damage the trail. Without considering the point I was trying to make which is plenty of people with brakes skid and most of the time it's on a lot less slope than that, not just fixies.
> 
> For the record I only ride fixed on trails I'm familiar with, and there are plenty of places I wouldn't ride because it's just too steep. It goes back to riding in control. I wouldn't put myself in a situation like you're talking about to begin with, therefore staying in control, and living to ride another day.
> 
> Really though I just wanted to see some pics.


Nobody likes a smart ass! We need proof you actually ride these weird rides up and down the terrain you're claiming. :eekster:


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Slocaus:

"My road / double track winter cruiser (it spends 95% time fixed.)"


Hey is that a cross check?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

alpka said:


> Slocaus:
> 
> "My road / double track winter cruiser (it spends 95% time fixed.)"
> 
> Hey is that a cross check?


Why not?

Steel, inexpensive, durable, simple, versatile, fits 47c tires w/fenders when it rains. :thumbsup:


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's one of the rig, my goose neck pad with my hero on it, and one of the guilty party for starting this asinine thread.ut:


----------



## mhk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Ha!*

Thought you might get a good chuckle out of this one. Not really a "scorcher," in that it's a mtb frankenbiked into a fixie road/rail trail rig, but hell, it's close enough. I had an old, little framed Killer V 2000 freeloading in the garage a few years ago, and a pal at the LBS helped me piece it together into something, er, worthwhile. With the stoker bars topcapped with the cateye dealies, it really fits perfectly, and it's great for rail trail commuting. It's just an eyesore, that's all. The bikesnob NYC would probably have a heyday with this one.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

trail_junkie said:


> I agree with you somewhat. I can only speak for myself, but if I have to skid then I've lost control. I use back pressure to control speed on downhill. Which is one of the things I like about the fixie, it makes me work as hard on the way down as on the way up. Riders with brakes are causing more damage than I am. If not where do all those washboards before corners come from? My point is don't blame the bike blame the rider, cause I could do as much or more damage on my other bike if I rode out of control. I just choose not to.


I hear you - that is exactly why I put 'if' in there - I've never even considered that someone would ride a fixed gear bike on singletrack so I was only going off of what the other people had described. Certainly not for the masses - since most of them can't even ride a full suspension bike down a regular trail without skidding. Those types need to have canti brakes.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

wookie said:


> Is that a powercam crank? Haven't seen one in years?


I've got the only nonstandard crank in this thread, so I guess you mean me. Its a RotoR crank.

As far as skidding goes, you've only got so much traction at any one time. If resisting is breaking traction, brakes would too. Doing a "skip" to shift pedal position only gives a short chirp - not even noticeable if you don't competely stop the wheel while in the air.


----------



## fxdwhl (Jan 10, 2007)

the road ride









the dirt ride


----------



## joeywv (Dec 14, 2004)

*Viciously fixed...*

The dream fixy. Now sporting a 26 front wheel. I will get some updated pics.


----------



## pauly (Jan 6, 2004)

I almost gave up off-road riding a few years ago -- too many family/work obligations and no time to drive out of the city to decent singletrack. Enter the Cross-check Scorcher. Now the boring local trails are fun again.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm running out of Fixie pics to whore. But here are two different evolutions of my Fixie. The first pic is the water crossing at the 06 12hrs of Lodi Farm, my first try at racing the Fixie. It was a ton of fun beating people on the Fixie, so I kept racing it. And even racing in non-Fixie friendly races, the second pic is from the 12 Miles of Hell in OK...not ridged fixie kinda course. And as a result I started braking things, and upgrading as a result. In it's current form it's all Phil Wood and White Industries. The newer frame is near retirement now and I'm looking at replacing it with something Ti  That should last a bit longer than the sub 3lb Al Kleins.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

My off-road fixed gears--
Ahearne

Retrotec


----------



## mcgowanc (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey AteMrYeats just sayin hola!


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

mcgowanc said:


> Hey AteMrYeats just sayin hola!


Hola, it's been a while. Great to see you're still racing at the Old Pueblo, and good on ya' for riding big wheels.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

I have to give everyone credit for riding fixed off road. One of my bikes is fixed road bike and
even going down small hills like a bridge takes some concentration so I don't spin out of control. I can't imagine blasting down a singletrack on an ORDM. I would think that a front brake is a must.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Drevil said:


> This hurt my back a little:


Hey D,

Did you have any cog/lockring slippage with the reverse drivetrain?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Tomi cog came in the mail today (thx Tomi!). Here goes nothing... first time trying fixed gear will be on my mtn bike today, gonna give it a test run around the area.


----------



## SeanBonham (Mar 1, 2007)

crux said:


> One of the nicest fixies that I have seen on the trail was by Bob Brown a builder in MN.


that bike is amazing!


----------



## bdbriggs (Sep 20, 2005)

MMcG said:


> Is this sort of the next step in the evolution of a long time mtb single speeder?
> 
> Did you guys get bored of SS and want something new and challenging - or do you do it just for the hell of it?
> 
> ...


I read some of Team Dicky's blog about him trying out the Tomicogs and wanted to give it a try (intrigued with the added pain aspect or something, not sure :madman: ) so grabbed a Tomicog (19T) and put it on a gave it a try. Did keep the front brake on to be safe. Like most have said, getting the timing thing down is the biggest issue. I still have problem with logs etc, but have pretty much figued out how to decend most hills without the use of the brake. Its weird, but its sort of addictive. I love climbing so the fixie sort of fits. Its much easier to ascend than decend on one of these (IMHO).

BB.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

indigosky said:


> Hey D,
> 
> Did you have any cog/lockring slippage with the reverse drivetrain?


No slipping since it was a Boone Disc Cog on there. Also, those are tandem cranks so my SPDs are on the proper sides.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

nspace said:


> Tomi cog came in the mail today (thx Tomi!). Here goes nothing... first time trying fixed gear will be on my mtn bike today, gonna give it a test run around the area.


Sooo, how'd it go?


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

So here's what I get for not riding my scorcher,and trying to ride " with a brake". It's been a week and a half since this happen but man I tell you, without a brake lever in my fingers this would not have never happen. On the day I was riding a SS 9er freewheel with 2 brakes. I've mostly spent the winter with a brakeless fixie and felt like my progress has never been better over the course of a winter. I'm stronger but need to get back to ruling it at altitude on my SS. Different riding and time is needed to adjust from one to the other. Just sayin'.


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

indigosky said:


> Hey D,
> 
> Did you have any cog/lockring slippage with the reverse drivetrain?


Did anyone else look at this and read c ckring slippage?
Do i need to ring the optician 
David


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

AnotherWingnut said:


> Did anyone else look at this and read c ckring slippage?
> Do i need to ring the optician
> David


Nope, I did not read cockring. Wow. I think you'd have better luck with a psychiatrist.


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Nope, I did not read cockring. Wow. I think you'd have better luck with a psychiatrist.


My psychiatrist has stopped charging, said it was too good an opportunity to pass on  
David


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice Vanagon


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

You now you're a nerd when you can pick one out from that photo. Nice pull. That's a pic from my home during the 24hrs of Moab. Her name is Vanna White!


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

My old man has a '91 Carat. He just did new engine conversion, plopped a 16v from an old GTI in there. But yeah, it's also my home away from home at races. Awesome vehicles!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

offroad Fixies???


Naaa. You people are to tough for me.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

refreshinglygood said:


> offroad Fixies???
> 
> Naaa. You people are to tough for me.


Once you try it, you learn that the hardest part was 'tween your ears, and the riding is easier than expected, different, and hella fun!  :thumbsup:


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Gonna agree with Slocaus here. Offroad fixie is not how I want to spend all my time but man does it open ideas about what trails really are. Try it, enjoy, and benefit from how different you see the trails.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought that's wat I got when I went SS.

Your saying that this revelation happens again when you go fixie???


Wow. 

I have an old SS frame, and an old disk hub in the shed.


Guess what I'm building this weekend.:skep: :skep:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Ah, MtFx. Why, just last night I was called both crazy and an animal. And I had a great ride as well. 

Not bad for an old slow guy. Life is good.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

refreshinglygood said:


> I thought that's wat I got when I went SS.
> 
> Your saying that this revelation happens again when you go fixie???
> 
> Wow.


yeah, its a whole new zen on/with the trail.

simply riding fixed on the trail is one thing, and easier than what youre probably imagining. riding fixed on the trail rapidly or through the gnar-gnar is quite another. 

gotta stay on your toes or you end up on your arse. :lol:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

monogod said:


> yeah, its a whole new zen on/with the trail.
> 
> simply riding fixed on the trail is one thing, and easier than what youre probably imagining. riding fixed on the trail rapidly is quite another.
> 
> gotta stay on your toes or you end up on your arse. :lol:


Riderx, Allroy, and I hit Elizabeth Furnace (in Va) a couple of weekends ago on our fixies. That was pretty tough. 



Last weekend, I led a ride at Gambrill (in Md) for anyone that wanted to try fixie off-road. Got five takers:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Drevil said:


> Riderx, Allroy, and I hit Elizabeth Furnace (in Va) a couple of weekends ago on our fixies. That was pretty tough.


sweet! thats my kinda stuff.

when i make it up that way to ride im gonna hit you up as a trail guide.

btw, nice jones bars in that first pic. they're AWESOME for fixed mtb's. i have the poor man's version (h-bar) on my karate monkey (r.i.p. :cryin: ) and they just work. cant recommend either highly enough for mtn scorchers.

they really tie the bike together... :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

monogod said:


> sweet! thats my kinda stuff.
> 
> when i make it up that way to ride im gonna hit you up as a trail guide.
> 
> ...


Sure, ping me.

Luv the Jones too...although I put on a straight bar a couple of nights ago to see what that was like way back when  . Three fixie/Jones from the E-Furnace ride:

\


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

refreshinglygood said:


> I thought that's wat I got when I went SS.
> 
> Your saying that this revelation happens again when you go fixie???
> 
> ...


Cool.  Let us know what you think about it.

I rode some easy rolling single track first to get acquainted, and have been riding more technically demanding trails as I get used to the fact that my pedals are not always where I would prefer them to be.  I am learning to hop the rear wheel and reposition cranks, but in some places that is tough.

I now have about four sections that I can clean descending, but cannot climb them yet. The toughest is a 100 foot steep rocky section that you have to change sides three times, tough part is the bottom is a 110 degree turn with big rocks, steep down in and steep up out,so carrying momentum through the turn and clearing the pedals on those rocks is killing me.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

How's this for Scorching. Contrary to popular belief underbrush vaporization is of a greater impact to the environment than skidding. That or Tyler State Park TX was doing a little controlled burning.


----------



## fxdwhl (Jan 10, 2007)

from yesterdays fixed ride at blue marsh. quick video here.


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

Crazy. My pedals would be destroyed in one ride. Do you guys find yourselves shifting your weight forward in order to lift the rear wheel and bring the pedals around to clear rocks, sharp turns, etc.? Do you run shorter crank arms? Crazy.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Gapp said:


> Crazy. My pedals would be destroyed in one ride. Do you guys find yourselves shifting your weight forward in order to lift the rear wheel and bring the pedals around to clear rocks, sharp turns, etc.? Do you run shorter crank arms? Crazy.


Yes, a little hop to move the cranks is a primary skill - tough to do on techy uphill stuff though, so I bang my pedals quite a bit. My Mallets are tougher than I thought, knowing some of the hits I've given them.

Shorter cranks? Not me.

Crazy? Yeah yuh! Crazy *fun*! :crazy:


----------



## mountainwonk (Apr 8, 2008)

SS'n the slickrock


----------



## mountainwonk (Apr 8, 2008)

SSing in Moab


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mountainwonk said:


> SSing in Moab


You mean FIXing in ____, right.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

MMcG said:


> Is this sort of the next step in the evolution of a long time mtb single speeder?
> 
> Did you guys get bored of SS and want something new and challenging - or do you do it just for the hell of it?
> 
> ...


riding a fixed gear off road in the early 90's is what got me into SS riding.
about a half hour into my first ride it was decided that my first 26" SS would have the ability to coast.


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

Were you that good looking guy on team STF on the Sycip with the backwards BB shell?

Remember that guy at Sea Otter (93 or 94) with the full Ti fixie that was like 13 lbs?


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

*Bump...*

Pretty quiet here.
My locals think I'm nuts for even speaking of this topic...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Still crazy








after all these years.









14.33 mi (7.45 mi uphill, 4.92 mi downhill, 1.94 mi flat)
2107 ft total ascent (2108 ft descent) - 8.3 % uphill grade, 13.3 % downhill grade 
2:07:27 total time (1:49:26 moving, 0:18:01 stopped)
0:07:37 pace (7.9 mph average speed, 20.2 mph max speed)

Solo, since even the guys that ride SS think I am ut:. I am.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I know, ooooold thread. I've been enjoying riding fixed off road. Just wanted to bump this up for more pics. 

What gearing are you guys running? I'm at 33x18 (29er). My normal route is 17 miles round trip with about 2000ft elevation gain.


----------

